
Looking for feedback on my new website - e_xyz
https://iamerd.xyz
======
bobblywobbles
I'm on a mobile device, so here are my thoughts.

I didn't quite know what your site was supposed to be saying, to be honest. Is
it a blog, a portfolio, a product-hunt like page? I really wasn't sure.

After reading a bit I figured it's a little bit of everything, which is kind
of confusing because I feel not many people would stay long as long as I did
to figure out.

The words "personal" on the page or in the header would help me a little bit
to get where I think you are aiming at the site.

Your design was great, although I feel I'm missing some of it because the
mobile site only has the "basic" version. That said, the splash page and the
basic page are like two different sites, so that is very jarring for users, it
was for me.

I was also confused about the buy me a coffee link, because most of the
content appeared to be things you wanted to write about, and I get you may be
looking for some extra side money (we all are), but seeing that link made me
feel like you need to be a bit more focused on your target. My question was
why would I tip you, I didn't know what quite you were providing in content on
the site. My main driver for saying that was the loading bar on the home page,
where it then took me to am about you page. Hard to understand in that flow
what the site is about to me.

I tried to be frank here, I hope this provides you feedback whether you take
my words or not. God bless you and have a good day.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Okay, I must say you need a callout on your mobile viewport to view this page
in desktop, this rocks!!

------
purritos
I really like the colors and your idea for the portfolio! However, as I opened
your website, I immediately thought it was one of those fake virus warning
websites due to the sound and popup. Almost close it due to habit. Not sure
why you are asking for money upfront when first-time visitors have no idea
what your site has to offer. A bunch of your links open in a new window which
makes it a little annoying to stay on your site. I'm also unable to resize the
windows so the pictures in 'Photos' are tiny and hard to see. Since you're a
product designer, I would recommend writing case studies for a couple of your
projects to best showcase your process rather than just high-fidelity mockup
and a few sentences on Dribbble, which doesn't tell a whole lot about your
skills.

~~~
e_xyz
This feedback has come up a lot so I've adjusted the alert!

You are correct about the case studies. I wanted to get a basic version out
first and add them as I go along. Super appreciate the feedback :)

------
maximp
I think this is awesome. The colors are garish, but also, totally 80s
nostalgia. I think this is creative and fun. I just have two small
suggestions:

1\. If I click a window, it gets brought to the front. Awesome. if I click it
again, it gets sent to the back!! Not cool.

2\. Consider holding off on getting me to buy you a coffee. Having that popup
upfront, before I've had a chance to explore the website, doesn't make a lot
of sense. Consider displaying it after 30-60 seconds, and adding an icon to
the dock.

~~~
e_xyz
As #2 has come up quite a few times I increased the time on it. Thanks for the
feedback!

And totally agree on #1, trying to resolve the bug there. Super appreciate the
nice words and feedback! :)

~~~
maximp
You fixed it! So much better :) Awesome project, definitely sharing with
friends.

------
ppf
I kinda like it, but the clickable area of the "x" buttons to close a window
is smaller than the button. My first experience of your site is trying to
close the window asking for money, and therefore having difficulty doing so.
Normally, I'd give up there.

~~~
e_xyz
This has come up before, I think I'll revise having that pop up so early on.

Appreciate the feedback :)

------
uberman
Looks like a stylized desktop that is presenting an error/warning message. I
closed the tab. Probably not what you hoped for but I was not even able to
tell what your site was actually about.

~~~
e_xyz
Thanks for the feedback, experimenting with a more 'fun' portfolio style. Also
just something that was a bit more interesting to build.

Appreciate feedback on impressions

------
sarcasmatwork
God no! That was bad. Animations, colors, SOUND! I hope this is a joke, and
not something serious.

~~~
e_xyz
I love this!

------
iev6
Loved the Venu Mallesh reference! Never knew he was this famous outside my
country.

------
ntht8
The fact that I cant drag the scrollbar bothers me

